# Dell Inspiron 1150:Won't burn to CD or DVD?



## Asrai (May 24, 2007)

Any advice would be much appreciated for my computer problem below. I will try to include as much information as possible but not having a great understanding of computer systems please ask if more information is needed.

*Basic Problem (detailed information below):* My laptop won't write/burn onto cd or dvd when it once did with no issues. The computer still recognises, reads, plays both cd's and dvd's with no problems at all. I think something is conflicting with something else but don't know what. 

To write to a dvd I am using Record Now Version 7.3

I click "Video Disk" option
(Up the top of Record Now it says _NE DVDRW 9 (D: ) DVD-R 4488 MB free)

* A pop up box appears _"MyDVD has detected that DMA is turned off for one or more of the recording devices attached to the system. In order to successfully write to the device, DMA should be turned on - refer to you operating system manual or use Windows help for instruments on how to do this"_

By clicking "OK" I am taken to "SONIC MyDVD. 
I select "Create or modify DVD VIDEO PROJECT".
I load my project and press "burn"

The program beings planning video and audio, ordering files for video etc., then cancels and ejects disc:
_
"Could not complete last command because: Device Error - Sense Code (5 30 05) - Cannot Write Medium - Incompatible Format - Write (OSErr, 339973)"_

*Computer system info:*
Dell INSPIRON 1150
Mobile Intel (R) Pentium (R)
4 CPU 2.80 GHz
1.60 GHz, 512 MB of RAM

Microsoft Windows XP, Home Edition, Version 2002, Service Pack 2

*Devices*
DVD/CD-ROM Drives _NEC DVD +RW nd-6500

IDE ATAT/ATAPI Controllers
_Primary IDE Channel_
Device 0
Device Type: Auto Detection (in grey)
Transfer Mode: DMA if available
Current Transfer Mode: PIO Mode

Device 1
Device Type: Auto Detection
Transfer Mode: DMA if available
Current Transfer Mode: Not Applicable

_Secondary IDE Channel_
Device 0
Device Type: Auto Detection (in grey)
Transfer Mode: DMA if available
Current Transfer Mode: Ultra DMA Mode 5

Device 1
Device Type: Auto Detection
Transfer Mode: DMA if available
Current Transfer Mode: Not Applicable

*** Using Nero 6 Info Tool *(InfoTool.zip) the following information was given
DVD+R/RW DL Recorder
Read Speed: 8.0x
Write Speed: n/a (in grey) - Should this have a speed ?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you tried a different brand of DVD\CD disks to try and record on.

Uninstall Record Now Version 7.3 and restart the PC.

Then try using Windows to burn a CD

How old is this PC?


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

If your dma is shown to be available via device manager on your drives maybe check in bios it hasn't been disabled.


----------



## Asrai (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. 
- I've tried a few different types of cd's and dvd's. 
- The laptop is about 2 1/2 years old

- I will check the BIOS first, then if that doesn't work, I will uninstall Record Now


----------



## Asrai (May 24, 2007)

Sorry. How do I check if the BIOS is enabled or disabled ?


----------



## Asrai (May 24, 2007)

I haven't checked the BIOS yet but I did uninstall RecordNow. Unfortunately it didn't do anything and now I (of course) no longer have the program. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood.......

Go to My Computer right click the Drive with problems choose Properties

Then click on the Recording tab and makesure "*Enable Recoding on this drive*" is checked.

If that doesn't work go to Device Manager and Uninstall the driver for it and Restart the PC.

go to Device Manager

To get to *Device Manager* click *Start*>>*Run* type *devmgmt.msc* click *OK*

Look down the list for *Display Adapters*
Click on the *+ *sign to expand
*Double *click on your* Drive with the problems*
Click on the *Driver *tab

Uninstall the driver

Restart the PC

It should find and re-install the driver.


----------



## Asrai (May 24, 2007)

Thankyou for the instructions. The "Enable Recoding on this drive" is checked. I think I'll just have to have a professional look at it to find the source of the problem.

Thankyou for all the advice


----------

